# 'cdrecord -scanbus' fails



## GullibleJones (Feb 11, 2012)

I had backed up my FreeBSD root partition with dump, generated an ISO, and was about to burn it to a DVD... But *cdrecord -scanbus* (as root) gave me this:


```
# cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (i386-unknown-freebsd9.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
cdrecord: Inappropriate ioctl for device. CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl failed. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.
cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

Some Googling told me I needed to load the atapicam module, which I did. I tried again... Same thing.

Further Googling seems to indicate I should recompile cdrtools from the ports tree. Is this necessary, or am I missing something? BTW *camcontrol devlist* gives this:


```
<Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00 SB2OC70P>  at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<Slimtype DVD C  DS24CZP PA11>     at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass1)
<Slimtype Top Load DVDRW EMD2>     at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,cd1)
```

But trying to burn with device 2,0,0 (my DVD burner) results in a message about the device being hung and possibly needing power cycling.


----------



## dawg (Mar 16, 2012)

Did you update your FreeBSD version recently?
A simple rebuild of cdrtools should help then.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26912


----------

